# Eriocaulon sp. from Matogrosso



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

I don't know the exact scientific name for this unknown Eriocaulon though it is said to be collected originally from the state of Matogrosso in Brazil.
From my point of view, I would strongly recommend the plant used as the most important display plant in tanks of soft water because I believe it is one of the most charming Eriocaulons ever used in the aquarium market.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice! I wish I lived in Singapore :wink:...I bet Carlos would want to get his hands on this plant-actually, we all do! The plant looks awesome, I like the grassy effect it has. But do you have a pic a bit further away? Thanks


----------

